# 2 neede for Venice, La Oct.26



## biggscott (Aug 15, 2006)

Planned a offshore trip to fish with Capt. Jerry Allen on 10-26-12 and two people have backed out on the trip. Looking to fill their spot. Three of us going as of now and only want to fish 4 or 5 on the boat. 

Cost is as follwed: 

Boat is $1000 plus tip
Gas is Approx. $500
Lodging is $150/night Venice marina

We will split the cost with the number of people that go.

PM me if interested


----------

